# Chem for rust removal



## vermontpainter

I have a small metal entry roof to wash and paint. Its old and rusty. Anyone have experience with a pre wash chemical solution that works well to remove rust etc.? Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PVPainter

The only thing I can think of that would come close to meeting your needs is Rustoleum's Rust Reformer, it turns rust into a protective, paintable surface. I really have only used it on bulk heads and things of that nature, not entire buildings, so I am not giving it the golden seal, just a suggestion.


----------



## vermontpainter

Thanks for the tip PV. I'm generally not a huge stoluem user, but this is a different sort of application. I would like to think that there is a product designed to chemically remove rust during the pressure wash, not finding anything yet...


----------



## CApainter

Short of blasting or grinding, converting it may be the only alternative. For example BM's M82 Rust converter. However, I had trouble finding the tech sheet on it. The product may have been pulled.


----------



## MAK-Deco

CApainter said:


> Short of blasting or grinding, converting it may be the only alternative. For example BM's M82 Rust converter. However, I had trouble finding the tech sheet on it. The product may have been pulled.


Its still available at my store (have it on shelf anyway), all tho BM is switching the "M" label to the super spec label so maybe a product number change.


----------



## MAK-Deco

here's the link

http://benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/po...Repository/258006&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs


----------



## tsunamicontract

BM rust converter might work, or you could use PPG Direct to Rust 2 part epoxy and top coat it.


----------



## vermontpainter

I appreciate the product info. Still finding it hard to believe that there is no chemical to use during the wash.


----------



## tsunamicontract

I hear ya scott, but I think anything that would do that would be too corrosive on the metal


----------



## johnisimpson

we use oxalic acid to remove rust stains from concrete. do you think an acid wash would be the ticket?


----------



## kdubya

johnisimpson said:


> we use oxalic acid to remove rust stains from concrete. do you think an acid wash would be the ticket?



I 2nd oxalic acid


----------



## Base Painters

Klean Strip Prep and Etch.


----------



## nEighter

does it have to be during a pressure wash? Sounds counter productive to be using water on rust. During any rust removal we did on metal surfaces we used a sand blaster (carbon media that is non toxic) You can rent a pot and portable industrial grade compressor for projects like that. The media it's self isn't much, charge for the rental and media.. if the costumer wants it taken care of the right way, they will pay.

ON a side note, there is a liquid we use on car restoration called A *Must for Rust* you buy it in a gallon and it is really good, it desolves/converts the rust to a workable/paintable finish. It smells like concrete etch and is something you must use with protection. 

Personally though, if it is rust, the last thing you would want to use on it is water.. I would use solvents/converters or good ole' media blasting to remove it. I will have to look up the Klean Strip and the oxalic acid


----------



## Formulator

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks for the tip PV. I'm generally not a huge stoluem user, but this is a different sort of application. I would like to think that there is a product designed to chemically remove rust during the pressure wash, not finding anything yet...


 
You can't really "remove" rust without totally blasting or sanding it away as far as I know. Have you tried our rust reformer? It really does change it into a good workable substrate from what I've observed. I think every recommendation here has been the same product basically.

Let me know if you want more information.

Carter

p.s. Scott- Can you PM me an email? I want to send you some of the latest info. Or you can just of course send me a heads up at my work address: [email protected]


----------



## deach

If it's dirty power wash as normal, then follow what others are saying here. I've not used that BM product, so can't advise on that. I've used "Fresh Start" on a roof going back white, and then topcoated and it's held 5 years now. What color is the finsh coat going to be?


----------



## nEighter

On a side note to the metal roof... there are a bunch of companies who offer a coating system for metal roofs. It may be overkill on a small application but would be worth looking into if the homeowner would be willing to spend the money. They may not have to spend money on that metal roof portion for the next 15 - 20 yrs if the right system was applied!


----------



## YubaPaintPro

I agree w/ nEighter. There are 2 part epoxies like Rustoleum's 9100 that are designed to adhere to tight rust! It would need to be topcoated w/ a urethane for color retention, but it would likely be a longterm fix!!!! No water for rust removal. Bad.

"Must for Rust" from Krud Kutter is ok material. I am not convinced that adding a "barrier" between substrate and paint/coating is a good idea.


----------



## vermontpainter

Gentlemen

Thanks for all the thoughts on this topic. The job in the OP was something I estimated for a restoration project at the town hall in my town. The roof on the historic building was being replaced, but for some reason the roofer had advised against pulling this smaller roof over the entrance and replacing it. But, he didnt want to be the one to paint it either.

So, I submitted my proposal and had the job. While I was in the research phase prior to doing the job, one weekend the roofer just showed up and painted it. Its all good, he probably needed the money a little more than I did. 

But again, thanks for all the responses on this topic.


----------



## tsunamicontract

vermontpainter said:


> one weekend the roofer just showed up and painted it. Its all good, he probably needed the money a little more than I did.
> 
> But again, thanks for all the responses on this topic.



roofers paint now too? great.


----------



## paintslinger

Not sure of the spelling OSPHO turns rust into black carbon. Also krud kutter makes a rust remover. But OSPHO is the trick


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*Muriatic Acid*

Try this stuff if you simply need to clean rust without painting.The problem with "rust converters" is they leave the surface black and therefore it needs to be painted. You will need to use a little elbow grease if the rust is deep but this stuff truly is magic. The big selling point is that it does not burn your skin and the fumes are not lethal. Do a youtube search for a demo.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

*Best Stuff For Rust I Ever Used.*

http://www.ospho.com/


----------

